# Wood id please



## CWS (Sep 27, 2018)

last year I bought a collection of wood from a gentleman’s wife after he passed away. It contains some Woods I am not sure of what they are. Thanks curt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2018)

Curt, you've been around long enough to know you need to sand the end grain to about 200 and take a close up pic man!


----------



## CWS (Sep 27, 2018)

Sorry @Tony Please remove my post.


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 27, 2018)

Don't remove. I'm still curious to see if anyone has any guesses which can then be confirmed later when a close up pic is posted.


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 27, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Don't remove. I'm still curious to see if anyone has any guesses which can then be confirmed later when a close up pic is posted.



Sure. Mahogany

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arn213 (Sep 27, 2018)

Honduran mahogany / swietenia macrophylla.


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 28, 2018)

My swag is Jatoba (aka Brazilian Cherry). Any chance?


----------



## CWS (Sep 28, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> My swag is Jatoba (aka Brazilian Cherry). Any chance?


Yes it could that. I will try to get a better picture


----------



## Tony (Sep 28, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> My swag is Jatoba (aka Brazilian Cherry). Any chance?



I was thinking that also.


----------



## CWS (Sep 28, 2018)

CWS said:


> Yes it could that. I will try to get a better picture


Checking the wikipedia picture it looks a lot like cocobola


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 28, 2018)

CWS said:


> Checking the wikipedia picture it looks a lot like cocobola



Sorry but my uneducated opinion is that isn't even remotely close. I can be wrong tho but would bet money against it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Sep 29, 2018)

Best picture I can take.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm horrible at this, but I'm with Karl, think it's Brazilian Cherry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barefoot (Sep 30, 2018)

Brazilian cherry and mahogany--yup. Definitely not cocobolo IMO.


----------



## CWS (Sep 30, 2018)

Cocobola on top Brazilian cherry on bottom. Pictures from Wikipedia. Doesn't make a lot difference since I like them both.


----------



## phinds (Sep 30, 2018)

Zero chance it's cocobolo. End grain says either American mahogany or jatoba. Face grain says jatoba for sure, so Karl called it right in post #7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 30, 2018)

CWS said:


> Checking the wikipedia picture it looks a lot like cocobola


I'd be interested in seeing what pic you are talking about. Even Wikipedia rarely gets things THAT wrong.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barefoot (Oct 1, 2018)

Think I've got to start studying end grain. Didn't look like cocobolo, but Curt has a point.


----------



## phinds (Oct 1, 2018)

barefoot said:


> Think I've got to start studying end grain.


 Good place to start is the sticky threads at the top of this subforum.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barefoot (Oct 1, 2018)

Errr. I think I meant Paul. Hey, being new is tough! c:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

